# Mixing deeks



## N.F.A.T (Aug 18, 2011)

Just wondering how most of you go about mixing your decoys in your spread. We usually run full body mallards with our canada deeks and have good results getting both birds to finish, but this year we decided to add in some of the Dakota full body snows/blues since we have had trouble getting the snows in the area to finish. Any thoughts on how to incorporate those into the spread? Set them off one wing? Behind the rest of the deeks? Any trouble flaring off the Canada's with them in the spread? Figured it's always good to have some more "color" for the pictures, plus it sure is fun shooting snows!


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

The big canadas don't like the light geese at all in my experience. While in canada we had some snows mixing with small cacklers and we put all canadas in the wings and front edge of pocket then gradual mix of snows towards upwind side of spread till was solid snows on upwind side. Had a great shoot for both kinds of geese. I believe the snows would mix with goats if there is enough food in the field.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is my experience.... if it's just a handfull of S&Bs (6 or less) they will often intermix with the Canadas and the Canadas don't seem to mind. If it gets to be more they usually are off to one side a bit. S&Bs tend to be more agressive feeders than the Canadas so I like to stick them upwind and a little off to the side. If its just a couple I often mix them with the canadas out on the edge.

I read of one guy who added a single snow to his spread and felt it gave it a look others didn't have thus a slight edge.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

To put it simple, every situation is different. There is no right or wrong way, get out there mix it up a little bit, and at the end of the day see how things went. That's hunting.


----------



## jv8 (Jun 14, 2012)

Observe what the real birds are doing and simulate it in every way possible. The same as a decoy resembles the real bird, why wouldn't you start by also having the aggregate of decoys resemble an aggregate of real birds (which changes with time and location)?

This will make your spread appear as what they've been seeing and committing to while not been shot at (some of the time, and hopefully many times).

After that, if something's not working - don't hesitate to just keep trying changes to and from that baseline of "actually observed"


----------



## N.F.A.T (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies fellas, October can't come soon enough so we can go give'r a whirl. Pretty pumped to see the new spread in action, never had much of a problem putting the hammer down before, hopefully this just adds to it!


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with General of the Field. Trial and error and learning is part of hunting. Up north in a snow spread I will always throw dark decoys to the side of the main body of snows. It seems to suck in those cacklers and specks. I have NEVER had a greater Canada ever look at anything that had alotta snows in it. It does seem that in the fall the birds haven't been shot at a lot and are a little more eager to decoy than in spring after you yanks have your way with em all winter long!


----------

